# not to sound nasty but.....



## Erik D. (Feb 5, 2004)

How many times a day do you guys hit the toilet to drop a #2??
I average 2 to 3 times a day... is that normal? most the guys i work with say they average once a day.. just wanna make sure everything is in order...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2004)

once.


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 5, 2004)

thats what most people say. maybe thats why i dont gain much weight??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

I pinch a loaf 2 times a day.  But then again I am bulking(4600+cals).


----------



## odin52 (Feb 5, 2004)

I deuce 2 or 3 times also. I read in a fiber fact book that this is healthy and as long as the consistency is solid it is a good indication of a healthy diet. More interesting though is all the different names for dropping a deuce.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 5, 2004)

I usually take the kids for a swim once a day, maybe once every two days depending on my diet.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 5, 2004)

1-2 times, usually 1.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Droppin the cosby kids at the pool
pinchin a loaf
takin a shit
taking a duke
droppin sledge
Pinchin an Eric D hahaha


----------



## kuso (Feb 5, 2004)

once, or two or three times could well be the same amount.

Take it out and weigh it.....keep a detailed log of it noting points suck as colouration, texture etc so you can make intelligent comparisons between bulking and cutting to see if all is as it should be.


----------



## kuso (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 5, 2004)

Lets do some simple math, using myself as a model.

Clean bulk - 3000 calories

Protein - Plenty
Carbs - Plenty
Fats - Plenty

Fibre - 50 Grams from yams, oats, high fibre bread etc.

Number of #2's - Do the math 

It gets scary.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2004)

I average about 2-3 times per day as well.  They aren't tiny either.  I poop probably multiple pounds per day.  It's annyoing, I can see my potential gains going right down the toilet!


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah me too cowpimp. Makes me wonder how I can gain when i drop so much down the toilet? I wonder... It seems to be worse when I take lots of whey protien (powder)... after coffee, greasy foods... u get the point... gotta fast metabolism i guess??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2004)

I usually drop anchor once a day.  Sometimes twice if I'm lucky.


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

once maybe 2


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 6, 2004)

Once a day, always in the morning, but it could take several trips to get it all out.  It's the worst after I train abs. Stuff is so compacted in there.


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I usually drop anchor once a day.  Sometimes twice if I'm lucky.



drop anchor HAHAHAHAHAH

i prefer:
sit on my kingdom's throne or
spending time at the office (usually overtime).

no less than 2x/day for moi, maybe that's where all the food i eat goes....


----------



## ghost (Feb 6, 2004)

I say at least 2 times a day and what a pleasure it is 

This is nothing compared to how many times I go for a #1. Liquids go right through me. Couple this with a strange inability to hold it for any reasonable duration makes for a very painful experience.


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 6, 2004)

same here ghost.....


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 6, 2004)

I usually have little Fiber One for breakfast to keep myself regular. I try to go around two times a day.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

well, this subject makes me wanna go frop some foo's at the south side........


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 6, 2004)

heehhe, i think im gona ge tin trouble for that one


----------



## squanto (Feb 6, 2004)

i go at least 2-3 times a day, sometimes more. depends on if i had taco bell that day or not.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 6, 2004)

i do about 1-3 a day..but i also have minor ibs and minor colitus...DAMN U MEXICO!!!!DAMN THAT COUNTRY TO HELL!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

I like how none of the ladies responded to this question!  

It just proves my theory:  Girls Don't Shit!


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 6, 2004)

I ride the porcelain pony once or twice a day. Usually twice.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> I like how none of the ladies responded to this question!
> 
> It just proves my theory:  Girls Don't Shit!



They don't. We all know this, it's a proven fact.

I believe this is the universal truth that all men hang on to like rabid weasels.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 6, 2004)

i go between 5-9 times a week

unless ive got bad stomach trouble then about that much in one day 
not really but close


----------



## x~factor (Feb 6, 2004)

#2 once every other day
#1 once every other 2 hours


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 7, 2004)

lmao No women, they dont drop the duece?? lol


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 7, 2004)

The normal rate is from 5 times a day to once a week and it's still considered a normal frequency for defecation. 

PS.   girls also poop


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice thread boys...


----------



## Mex (Feb 7, 2004)

I make cigars about once per day also, but I always eat a cup of all bran with some water a couple of hours before having dinner.


----------



## Mex (Feb 7, 2004)

> i do about 1-3 a day..but i also have minor ibs and minor colitus...DAMN U MEXICO!!!!DAMN THAT COUNTRY TO HELL!!!



Hey, what?


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 9, 2004)

yesterday ,(sunday) I went 4 times all before 6 pm. Then again the naxt morning.  WTF????
I hope theres nothing wrong with me. I'm not losing weight though, I actually have gained 6 lbs in the last 3 weeks. but 4xs jusst dosent seem normal.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> I like how none of the ladies responded to this question!
> 
> It just proves my theory:  Girls Don't Shit!



Hahaha I do indeed shit and it is healthy to go 3 times a day. I am sitting 2-3  if you must know


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Erik D. *_
> yesterday ,(sunday) I went 4 times all before 6 pm. Then again the naxt morning.  WTF????
> I hope theres nothing wrong with me. I'm not losing weight though, I actually have gained 6 lbs in the last 3 weeks. but 4xs jusst dosent seem normal.



Just for your information 1 time a day isnt normal but the dr says if you release 2feet then your good


----------



## Leslie (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm, I dont go everyday 
More like once every other day 
And I dont shit 2 feet


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 9, 2004)

I know us guys asked for it in this thread, with the whole women don't shit thing... but can i just say...

EEEEWWWW!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 9, 2004)

Deal with it


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

news flash women shit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2004)

My wife most DEFINITELY uses the pooper... I always say "what a big stink for such a little girl".

I've heard that you should 'move' at least 12 inches of loaf a day...  I do at least that.  I visit the throne about 3 times a day.  My wife, about once a week (thank God!).


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I usually drop anchor once a day.  Sometimes twice if I'm lucky.



  scary man!

2-4 times for me, calories 5 to sometimes 6k.


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

I drop a growler 1-2 times a day.  Hasnt seemed to changed much regardless of adding A LOT of calories.


----------



## ghost (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I know us guys asked for it in this thread, with the whole women don't shit thing... but can i just say...
> 
> EEEEWWWW!!!!



LMAO!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

i am seriously worried about those that dont go everyday  you must be full of shit  sorry my bad sense of humor 

btw your wife does go more often then that women just dont sit in there for 20min reading....we get in and out without you knowing


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL! i'd definetly say this thread has turned out to be one of the best on IM.    btw just got done, 12 feet i hear?

Mine had to be about, 10 inches just now, so im good for the day


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

congrats on the 10 inches


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats disgusting!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

so supportive!


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 9, 2004)

Holy crap, with all the time you guys spend on the shitter, it's amazing you find time to lift.
Me, i take a smash about once every two or three days (2 for bulking diet 3500cal e3d for cut 1500cal)


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 9, 2004)

UFB


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

er...either you burn it up like hell in ur body, or your not shitting enough

take some fiber man!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

This threads hilarious


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

yea and btw, eggs, the girl in ur avitar is much hotter than you

then again im a guy (straight!)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd hope so


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

And I assumed you were a guy, you were one of the loaf pinchers were you not?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

if not then what are they good for? 

JUST KIDDING WOMEN! i dont want any trouble now


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

For alot more


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

yea i know i was joking, SOME women are good


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2004)

No less than 3 times a day on a cut, no less than 5 on a bulk.  I eat fiber like it's going out of style, though.


----------



## dstack (Feb 11, 2004)

About 5 times a day!


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 11, 2004)

weehhhh.... Good to know that some other people out there go as much as i do. (avg 3-4x's) I was beginning to worry a little.


----------

